# Living in Sorrento



## maggiemcg

I have fallen in love with Sorrento and am making a tentative enquiry about retiring there. My main questions are, obviously, the cost of renting/living there, and medical costs. I receive my state pension and have a small works pension - I would consider working (would probably have to, really) - I would be on my own, would that be a problem? Could anyone help me here?


----------



## rpizzica

Well if your immigration status allow you to live and work legally, why not? I have few friend living in Sorrento and I know they work very hard, most of the time doing up to 3 different job at the same time to keep it up, don't forget that in Italy we have many wonderful places, but things can change dramatically when you separated yourself form been a tourist to become a resident. Good luck and don't get discourage anywhere you go is the same if Sorrento is in your heart just have a Limoncello and enjoy that's what life is all about. In bocca al lupo


----------



## italy

maggiemcg said:


> I have fallen in love with Sorrento and am making a tentative enquiry about retiring there. My main questions are, obviously, the cost of renting/living there, and medical costs. I receive my state pension and have a small works pension - I would consider working (would probably have to, really) - I would be on my own, would that be a problem? Could anyone help me here?


i would suggest that whatever you do you keep a base in Scotland to start with and approach this as an experiment, a lot will depend on your personality, how well you integrate and a huge amount of luck, if you fall in with the right people at the very start i can imagine that it can be done, if your luck does not take you on that path then Italy even in a beautiful area is a very sad place to be.. your main competition will be from immigrants that work very long hours for basically what one might consider little to nothing, in fact often nothing the payments being worked out as tips and or commissions, there is the spectre of the Guardia Finanzia hanging over everyone at the moment, rigid controls over illegal employees, and they tend to target , at least in the recent past popular and wealthy resorts, i suggest treating the whole experience as a working holiday, not giving up your Scots home.. noticed the flag , if that's where you are coming from,as an EU citizen you certainly have the right to stay here and work here with no restrictions, even i believe if you fall within that category to receive job seekers allowance, for a limited period, make sure you get all your forms for pensions updated with standard EU ones, which as a retired person should make getting prescriptions an health care pretty painless and most of all courage and good luck


----------



## fillipio99

i too am in a similar position. i am 26 years ol and desperately want to move and live in sorrento. for the past 2 years i have been saving up money to ensure that when i finally move over to sorrento, I will have a substantial amount of money to keep me going until i find secure work. i was over there last march 2012 camping out for a whole month to try and find jobs but sady came back to the UK empty handed. would sure help me a great deal if anyone knew of any jobs out there (perhaps you own a bar or restaurant and are in desperate need of an employee.

i would work very hard to ensure i fulfill my dream.

many thanks for your time in reading this email

sincerely

phil


----------



## sheilamarsco

good advice about renting first and keeping a foothold in the uk. if you are on a pension it is relatively easy to live in italy without working. if you rent you can explore other areas and see if you like somewhere which is cheaper to rent as i would imagine the rental in a place like sorrento would be astronomical in the summer. if you have a dream to live in italy go for it it's a wonderful place despite many of the negative comments that are made but it is essential that you learn the language especially if you are on your own.


----------



## pudd 2

sorrento is a verry buitiful place in the summer to holliday , but is verry islated in the winter 
there is hardly any work find your self another place on the coast more industralised 
and spend your summer days in sorrento 
we had our honey moon in sorrento so i know how buitifull it may seem to you but not the place to find work


----------



## fillipio99

Many thanks for your kind inspiring reply. Perhaps your right about sorrento being a 'summer' place for work. Can I ask what place you would recommend to go to find work lasting thought the year?


pudd 2 said:


> sorrento is a verry buitiful place in the summer to holliday , but is verry islated in the winter
> there is hardly any work find your self another place on the coast more industralised
> and spend your summer days in sorrento
> we had our honey moon in sorrento so i know how buitifull it may seem to you but not the place to find work


----------



## Lynp

Hi, I'm based in Positano some of the time, I spend time in Sorrento and you are entitled to free Italian lessons if you live in Italy. I have really enjoyed the lessons in Sorrento, I thoroughly recommend you learn the language. Kind regards.


----------



## pg3340

*learning italian*

Hi, I am new to this site and am not able to post a PM just yet. I had seen a post regarding learning Italian for free if you live in Italy near the sorrento area. Could you please send me more info as I am very interested.

Thanks,
Mena


----------

